#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Масленица-Дугжуба. Вопрос к Сонам Дордже.

## Шагдар

По ходу обсуждения вопроса интеграции русской культуры с буддизмом, возникла идея: что будет, если совместить Масленицу и Дугжубу? Может быть, хороший праздник получился бы: и русский, и буддийский. Но это не игра, и без живой традиции, без ламы всё это бессмысленно. Есть ли в синтезе двух этих ритуалов смысл? Вот в чём вопрос, хотелось бы адресовать его Сонам Дордже. Если смысл есть (не факт: я ничего не утверждаю) - наверное, он единственный, кто может это дело совершить, создать в России новый праздник. Может быть, было бы хорошо: каждый год по весне собираться буддистам из русских, и всех, кому нравится Масленица - и справлять её как Дугжубу, под руководством русского ламы Сонам Дордже.

----------

Же Ка (02.03.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

первый блин кому? =)

----------


## Alekk

Кстати, а кто знает, где сейчас Лама Олег? И когда он продолжит лекции? А то я уже по третьему кругу слушаю его записи. Хотелось бы снова встретиться.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Если не думать, а делать, то вполне все дивненько сочетается  :Smilie: 

"Пятого марта мы празднуем Лосар - Новый, 2138-й год (Металла-Зайца) по тибетскому календарю.
Приглашаем всех присоединиться к празднованию вместе с "Ташилингом" - киевским сообществом практикующих Дзогчен.
Мы с удовольствием напоим гостей солёным тибетским чаем, накормим цампой (такая тибетская ячменная каша с...тем же чаем), и сделаем презентацию - покажем и расскажем, что такое Международное сообщество Дзогчен, что вообще означает "дзогчен" - изначальное совершенное состояние каждого существа, чем мы занимаемся и чем можем быть вам интересны.
Вход открыт для всех желающих в 15:00, 5 марта.
Место действия - м. Дорогожичи, ул. Щусева 4, подъезд 1, код 38, по лестнице вниз. "

----------

Кузьмич (04.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Лама Олег приедет в Москву только в июне, точно пока не известно, когда.

----------

Шагдар (03.03.2011)

----------


## Шагдар

Лосар это Лосар, он празднуется as it is, с цветным рисом, лунгта, и другими неведомыми до буддизма предметами. А если в качестве ритуального костра Дугжубы использовать, с благословения и под руководством Ламы, масленичный костёр? Мне кажется, такая интеграция, наверное, была бы тоже хороша.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

a chem Vam maslennitsa ne ustraivaet?

----------


## Yoshka

Кострому жечь будем? А стенка на стеку ходить? Правда костюмчик бурятского борца для февраля холодноват малость  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Лосар это Лосар, он празднуется as it is, с цветным рисом, лунгта, и другими неведомыми до буддизма предметами. А если в качестве ритуального костра Дугжубы использовать, с благословения и под руководством Ламы, масленичный костёр? Мне кажется, такая интеграция, наверное, была бы тоже хороша.


Превращать Огненную пуджу в балаган? Возможно изначально масленица имела корни в огненном подношении в том виде как его практикуют в индуизме, но какое отношение к духовной практике она имеет сейчас?

----------


## Yoshka

> Превращать Огненную пуджу в балаган? Возможно изначально масленица имела корни в огненном подношении в том виде как его практикуют в индуизме, но какое отношение к духовной практике она имеет сейчас?


У Масленицы много значений, одни языческие, другие из народного-православия.

В православной церкви считается, что смысл Сырной седмицы — примирение с ближними, прощение обид, подготовка к Великому посту — время, которое нужно посвятить доброму общению с ближними, родными, друзьями, благотворению.

Для язычества - это начало нового цикла, возрождение мира, подношение плодородию и плодовитости скота, а также брачные обряды. Аналог Масленицу праздновали по всей Руси, а также Армении, Германии, Польше, Северной Америке. 

Традиции они не только тибетском буддизме есть, и всюду в традиции есть духовный смысл. Я бы даже сказал, что без оного смысла и традиции нет, а для язычника жизнь-традиция-духовность вообще нераздельны. 

Поэтому буддизм так аккуратно и относился к местным традициям, так что в этой идее был бы смысл, если бы Масленица была действительной традицией для современного секулярного общества. Но само народное православие, которое во многом язычество и есть из России никуда не делось, правда исковеркано конечно и Церковью и Советами...

Все ИМХО.

----------


## Dondhup

До прихода иудаизма в форме христианства на Руси была масленица?

"Традиции они не только тибетском буддизме есть, и всюду в традиции есть духовный смысл. Я бы даже сказал, что без оного смысла и традиции нет, а для язычника жизнь-традиция-духовность вообще нераздельны. "

Огненная пуджа не традиция возникшая в Тибете  а что ни есть традиционный Ваджраянский ритуал.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (30.01.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Добавлю, что хома или агнихотра как подношение через брахмана богов - Агни, действительно имеет древние корни. Еще в Ригведе есть гимн:



> I, 1. К Агни
> 
> 1 Агни призываю я - во главе поставленного
> Бога жертвы (и) жреца,
> Хотара обильнейшесокровищного.
> 
> 2 Агни достоин призываний риши -
> Как прежних, так и нынешних:
> Да привезет он сюда богов!
> ...


Аналогичные строчки, обращенные к Агни, есть и в ваджраянских хома, без разницы - неварских, тибетских или японских, с одним нюансом, мантра же может использоваться аналогичная индуистским. В современных масленичных обрядах призывание Агни отсутствует, таким образом, они не являются хомой.

----------


## Yoshka

> До прихода иудаизма в форме христианства на Руси была масленица?


Не бывает иудаизма в форме христианства, основание у этих авраамических религий одно, но это не делает христианство формой иудаизма.
Масленица на Руси была, как и масса других праздников, а вот в Византии я такого праздника не знаю. Если уж Вам так нравится иудаизм, то можно попробовать найти схожую традицию в Хазарском каганате, так как раз иудаизм был принят, правда только правящей верхушкой общества.




> "Традиции они не только тибетском буддизме есть, и всюду в традиции есть духовный смысл. Я бы даже сказал, что без оного смысла и традиции нет, а для язычника жизнь-традиция-духовность вообще нераздельны. "
> 
> Огненная пуджа не традиция возникшая в Тибете  а что ни есть традиционный Ваджраянский ритуал.


Правда? А я думал Пуруша еще в Ригведе есть, а стало быть это еще более ранний культ. 
Думается, что и Дугжууба имеет очень древние корни. Может и в Бон такой праздник был до прихода Дхармы в Тибет?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.12.2011)

----------


## Вантус

> Не бывает иудаизма в форме христианства, основание у этих авраамических религий одно, но это не делает христианство формой иудаизма.


Первые христиане были вполне себе иудеями. Христиане чтут ТаНаХ, празднуют пасху и еще много чего делают. Ну, обычная иудейская ересь, совершают, правда, многие нелепые и противные чтимому ими же ТаНаХ вещи - изготавливают идолов и поклоняются им, например, или утверждают о человекообразности творца.



> Масленица на Руси была, как и масса других праздников, а вот в Византии я такого праздника не знаю. Если уж Вам так нравится иудаизм, то можно попробовать найти схожую традицию в Хазарском каганате, так как раз иудаизм был принят, правда только правящей верхушкой общества.


Еще бы - Византия это ж Римская Империя, в которой христианство было уже очень давно, а народов жило - без счета. А в провинции Ахайя Византии - вполне себе были похожие традиции. И поныне есть (Апокриес).



> Правда? А я думал Пуруша еще в Ригведе есть, а стало быть это еще более ранний культ. 
> Думается, что и Дугжууба имеет очень древние корни. Может и в Бон такой праздник был до прихода Дхармы в Тибет?


Это Вы к чему?

----------


## Yoshka

> Первые христиане были вполне себе иудеями. Христиане чтут ТаНаХ, празднуют пасху и еще много чего делают. Ну, обычная иудейская ересь, совершают, правда, многие нелепые и противные чтимому ими же ТаНаХ вещи - изготавливают идолов и поклоняются им, например, или утверждают о человекообразности творца.


Любая дхармическая религия появляется как ересь  :Smilie: 




> Это Вы к чему?


Это я к высказыванию Dondhup:_
Огненная пуджа не традиция возникшая в Тибете а что ни есть традиционный Ваджраянский ритуал._ 

Я, наверное, малость запутался. Изначально о Дугжуубе говорилось. Вот я думаю, что традиция подобная Дугжуубе может быть существовала раньше буддизма, и возможно была сродни Масленице  :Smilie:  Фигурки из теста на Дугжуубе являются также обрядом Огненная пуджа?

----------


## Вантус

То, что Вы называете "огненной пуджей" - возникло, как я писал, во времена ригведы (составлена около 1700—1100 гг. до н. э.), т.е. существенно раньше буддизма, возможно даже и не в Индии, а в какой-нибудь древней родине ариев. И существует поныне у индусов. Тибетцы переняли способ хомы (жинсрег, по-тибетски) целиком и полностью из Индии, вместе с тантрами. Сам ритуал от индуистской хомы практически не отличается.

----------


## Вантус

Yoshka, но если Вы знаете, как зовут славянского бога огня, знаете его мантру на древнеславянском языке, а также волхвы передали Вам эту мантру по непрерывной цепочке, вместе с указанием как проводить славянскую хому, то вполне можно и праздновать на масленицу. Ах да, коль скоро Вы буддист, то надо, чтоб какой-нибудь махасиддха переработал Вашу "славянскую хому" так, чтоб она была еще и буддийской.

----------


## Yoshka

> То, что Вы называете "огненной пуджей" - возникло, как я писал, во времена ригведы (составлена около 1700—1100 гг. до н. э.), т.е. существенно раньше буддизма, возможно даже и не в Индии, а в какой-нибудь древней родине ариев. И существует поныне у индусов. Тибетцы переняли способ хомы (жинсрег, по-тибетски) целиком и полностью из Индии, вместе с тантрами. Сам ритуал от индуистской хомы практически не отличается.


Это не я называю, это Dondhup упомянул. Я скорее о Маслинице и Дугжуубе. В Тибете подобного ритуала точно не было? Бон имеет много общего с буддизмом, но он древнее индуизма. Может так статься, что здесь влияние не одностороннее и традиция эта более древняя, хотя конечно же и получившее новое наполнение в буддизме и имеющая иные коннотации.

----------


## Вантус

Относительно древности Бон - в основном, это бонские побаски, ни на чем реальном не основанные (хотя есть теория, что это типа такое древнее иранское верование, но древнее вед никак не получится - иранцы такие же арии, как и индийцы, разделились не очень давно). Хотите в это верить - верьте. Что там было в Тибете до прихода буддизма - никто точно не знает, но что сейчас в Тибете используется индийская хома - несомненно.

----------


## Yoshka

> Относительно древности Бон - в основном, это бонские побаски, ни на чем реальном не основанные (хотя есть теория, что это типа такое древнее иранское верование, но древнее вед никак не получится - иранцы такие же арии, как и индийцы, разделились не очень давно). Хотите в это верить - верьте. Что там было в Тибете до прихода буддизма - никто точно не знает, но что сейчас в Тибете используется индийская хома - несомненно.


Тут тонкость. Бон существовал и до периода царей, а так как я говорю о традиции Дугжуубга, то и связывать оную традицию с бонпо смысла не имеет. Она вполне может быть архаичной традицией, подобно Масленице на Руси  :Smilie:  Тут возможно наложение, а не прямое заимствование из вед.

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, на Земле не так уж много народов, достаточно сохранивших свои предания с самой древности. Из развитых - это только индийцы, китайцы и евреи.

Попробуйте лучше "еврейскую хому" (всего-то ничего - отстройте себе Третий Храм, да и делайте קָרְבָּן). Традиция вполне сохранилась.

----------


## Вантус

Краткий мануал:



> 2 1. Человек, который захочет принести дар преданности Б-гу, из тонкой пшеничной муки будет его приношение, он выльет на него масло и положит на него ладан. 2. Он принесет это к сыновьям Аарона, коэнам, один из которых возьмет оттуда полную горсть муки и масла со всем ладаном; и коэн воскурит поминальную часть этого на жертвеннике как огненную жертву, выражение угождения Б-гу. 3. А остаток дара преданности будет Аарону и его сыновьям, святое святых от огненных жертв Б-гу. 4. А если ты принесешь дар преданности, испеченный в печи, из тонкой пшеничной муки должен быть сделан пшеничный хлеб, замешанный на масле, или пресные тонкие лепешки, помазанные маслом. 5. А если твоя жертва будет даром преданности, испеченным на сковороде, она должна быть из тонкой пшеничной муки, замешанной на масле, пресной. 6. Разломай ее на куски и полей ее маслом, это дар преданности. 7. А если твоя жертва будет даром преданности, испеченным в горшке, она должна быть сделана из тонкой пшеничной муки с маслом. 8. Ты принесешь дар преданности, который будет сделан из этого, к Б-гу; его подадут коэну, который поднесет его к жертвеннику. 9. Коэн поднимет поминальную часть дара преданности и сожжет ее на жертвеннике; это огненная жертва, выражение угождения Б-гу. 10. А остаток дара преданности будет Аарону и его сыновьям, святое святых от огненных жертв Б-гу. 11. Никакой дар преданности, который вы будете приносить Б-гу, не должен быть сделан квасным, ведь ни крошки квасного и ни капли фруктового меда вы не должны приносить в огненную жертву Б-гу. 12. Как жертву первых плодов вы принесете их Б-гу, но на жертвенник они не должны быть возлагаемы как выражение угождения. 13. Каждый дар преданности, который ты принесешь, посыпай солью, и не допускай, чтобы соль завета твоего Б-га отсутствовала в твоих дарах преданности; со всеми своими жертвами приноси соль. 14. Если ты принесешь дар преданности из первых плодов Б-гу, поспевшее первым на стебле, обжаренное на огне, зернами, свежеобмолоченное из колосьев принеси как дар преданности из твоих первых плодов. 15. Полей его маслом и положи на него ладан; это дар преданности. 16. И коэн сожжет поминальную часть его молотых зерен и масла со всем ладаном как огненную жертву Б-гу.

----------


## Yoshka

> Вообще, на Земле не так уж много народов, достаточно сохранивших свои предания с самой древности. Из развитых - это только индийцы, китайцы и евреи.


Смелое утверждение. Сохранение предания связано с сохранением самого народа и появлением письменности в рамках традиции. А не знаток, но есть сирийский, греческий, эфиопский. Народы живы, а традиции у всех поменялись, порой по нескольку раз. 




> Попробуйте лучше "еврейскую хому" (всего-то ничего - отстройте себе Третий Храм, да и делайте קָרְבָּן). Традиция вполне сохранилась.


Хорошая мысль  :Smilie:  К 12-ом году как известно конец света, и в есть идейка поддержать приход Анчихриста, а о третьем храме как-то подзабыли  :Smilie:

----------

